# Snow removal



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Its time for the fun snow


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

50-60's here in Omaha! :clap:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Its like gold falling out of the sky.




:whistling


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

skillman said:


> Its like gold falling out of the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, but hopefully the weather pattern will stay the same and all of the heavy rain and snow will stay to our west and north!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL! I'm 60 miles from Canada in Northwestern Montana and where still dry...................


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll be happy when we get back to 70......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> I'll be happy when we get back to 70......



70 is REALLY no good for this!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psv7LUuOYDg&feature=share


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

SWEET... Can't wait for the sledding! But at home I still would like 70


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> SWEET... Can't wait for the sledding! But at home I still would like 70


I picked up 2 Yamaha Phazer Mountain Lites for a good price today. They look like this.................


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Would like to have one of these next year........


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

The Cat is what we rode up in the Snowy Range by bpwy. Wed I did a big c.c. Job and the guy was putting sled racks on his new supercharged ford 150 hybrid. He is going to ride hills in the Tetons between Christmas/New Years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I picked up 2 Yamaha Phazer Mountain Lites for a good price today. They look like this.................


What year are they? What is a good price out where you get alot of snow?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

blast4cash said:


> I picked up 2 Yamaha Phazer Mountain Lites for a good price today. They look like this.................
> 
> 
> What year are they? What is a good price out where you get alot of snow?


1997 has 3700 miles in really good shape. $750
1996 has 1500 miles in decent shape, (sat outside) $900
Both are 136" x 1.5" lug tracks, & bullet proof 488CC engines. I grew up in Northern Illinois, These long track sleds would not be much good in your part of the world...........


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats about the same price for a short track around here. Yea not mutch good around here. Have been talking about a trip out west and a long track would be nice. I ride a 96 V-MAX 600 now. Sorry for the highjacked thread.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

blast4cash said:


> Thats about the same price for a short track around here. Yea not mutch good around here. Have been talking about a trip out west and a long track would be nice. I ride a 96 V-MAX 600 now. Sorry for the highjacked thread.


When i lived in Hayward i rode a Ski Doo Formula SLS, ported, jetted, shaved heads and clutched for about 110MPH. No place to ride that fast here. Flathead Lake never freezes over........


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Good pics, carbides and frozen water faaaaaaaaast.


----------

